# Not working for me



## puddin1 (Jun 1, 2007)

i downloaded this program with the intention of overclocking my video cards memory.....

i have a "visiontek radeon X1300" so it should work.....

anyways i started off by running "find max mem"
and it ran all well.....for like 4 hole days....before i finally stopped it...hears the log -.-

2007-05-29 20:55:19	I Find Max Memory started...
2007-06-01 10:13:38	I Scan aborted. Total runtime: 220700 seconds.	Artifact-free: 220699 seconds.	Core: 452.25 MHz	Memory: 9999.00 MHz

yeah i knew that wasn't right (i wish tho lol) 
so i tried moving the sliders but every time i move it and press "set clock"....it just moves back to its original position....no error log or anything its weird

this is the only thing i could find that might be the problem
2007-06-01 10:14:23	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2




help plz!


----------



## puddin1 (Jun 20, 2007)

is anybody ever gona reply to this?


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh man...try uninstalling it and then reinstalling. You could also try a different version.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2007)

Try uninstalling ATITool and shutting your computer down. 

Then re-install ATITool, see if it shows your memory clocks properly. If does not help then unsure of what you could do, maybe flash a new bios to the card.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 20, 2007)

Also update the drivers of your videocard. If they are too old ATITool may not be able to read the clocks really well


----------



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

i also have a 1300 card and i have noticed that the ati tool doesnt work all that well with my memory clock either only lets me go up to 280 before my comp crashes and what is your default clock for bot mines 450 and 270


----------

